# spring break trip



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

we are taking the toys out for 3 or 4 days during spring break and wanted to check and see if anybody else would like to go. We will either be going to Sabine (not sure yet if they will be open during the week) or to River Run.
Will post definite dates as soon as I can get my sons baseball practice schedule for that week (3/8 -3/16).


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Were gonna do mud buddys with the kids Spring Break I think.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

When do y'all go for spring break hotrod? We are going to mud buddy's the last weekend of next month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe March 8-15th


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*maybe*

Hey Hotrod we might see you out there. Do their cabins have bathrooms in them or just the community bathrooms? 
how big is this park? Heck any info you can give will be appreciated. 
still waiting for teh coach to decide the practise schedule for that week (sons baseball) so can't firm any dates up yet.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Park is around 350 acres. Good little family park. Cabins do not have restrooms, except for the trailers. They have a community shower. They almost have a nice multi stall shower facility built, its nice. They had plenty of mud and water last month when we went. We also rode about 3 miles down the river, that was fun. We want to go further next time but we had sunk Ranger.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*firmed up the plans*

Finally got the baseball schedule from the sons coach and no practice thsi year during spring break. We have decided to do General Sams again arriving there early Thursday the 13th and staying till Sunday. 
If anybody wants top join us come on!!!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Sarah and I will be coming for sure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*good deal*

I bet we get a lot more riding in this time without the park being packed to the max. 
We should get together next week and plan a menu so we don't over due the food like we did last trip! lol can't overdue the beer so no problem there! lol


----------

